# Holy Cross New Coach????



## Bradydirt (Jun 24, 2009)

Holy Cross will have a coach in place by this time next week according to our sources. Here are the candidates that we believe have already met with AD Dick Regan:

Notre Dame assistant Sean Kearney

Former Boston U head coach Dennis Wolff

Quinnipiac assistant Sean Doherty

Quinnipiac assistant Eric Eaton

UMass Lowell head coach Greg Herenda

Pitt associate head coach Tom Herrion

There are rumors that Kansas assistant Joe Dooley is still in the mix along with BC associate head coach Pat Duquette.

Surprisingly UNH head coach Bill Herrion was never contacted. How about this quote from Herrion's AD in a New Hampshire paper:

"If he gets anything of significance done I've got to believe (other schools) will come calling," said Scarano. "But we're not there yet."

http://www.seacoastonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/200…

OUCH! He's done a great job at UNH - I'd be a little upset if my AD made that statement. Anyway back to Holy Cross....

It seems HC AD Dick Regan likes Willard's former assistants Doherty and Eaton. Doherty had success as a head coach at DIII Salem State and looks to be the dark horse here. I really like Tom Herrion for this spot, but he may be making more $ at Pitt.

I would bet good money that the job goes to one of the guys that we listed - it seems that the AD feels comfortable with this group. and a few of them will meet with HC's President at the end of the week. The announcement will be made by July 1st.

Stay with HoopDirt.com for the latest college basketball coaching news and rumors.


----------



## Bradydirt (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks like Holy Cross now has a head coach

http://www.hoopdirt.com/blog/d8283394/the-next-holy-cross-coach-is/


----------

